# Nach Update auf gnome 2.24 kein gconf Server mehr

## Tinitus

Hallo,

nach einem Update auf das aktuelle gnome 2.24 funktioniert mein Gnome nicht mehr richtig.

1. Fehler unter System finde ich nur noch den Menüpunkt Administration und dort nur noch Benutzerschnittstelle und Printing

2. unter Anwendungen ist ein Teil Deutsch einer Englisch

3. virt-manager startet nicht mehr:

Hier ein Log:

```
Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virt-manager.py", line 346, in <module>

    main()

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virt-manager.py", line 280, in main

    icon_dir, data_dir)

  File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/config.py", line 50, in __init__

    gconf.CLIENT_PRELOAD_NONE)

GError: Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

```

der gconf-editor bringt einen ähnlichen Fehler:

```
Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

Der Konfigurationsserver konnte nicht kontaktiert werden; mögliche Fehlerquellen sind, dass TCP/IP für ORBit nicht aktiviert ist oder auf Grund eines Systemabsturzes alte NFS-Sperren gesetzt sind. Unter http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf/ erhalten Sie weitere Informationen (Details -  1: Verbindung zur Sitzung konnte nicht abgerufen werden: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.)

```

Bräuchte dringend Hilfe. Was könnte man tun? Es waren wohl 118 Pakete, die aktualisiert wurden.

revdep-rebuild bringt nichts

NFS habe ich schon mal neu gestartet...daran sollte es also nicht liegen

G. R.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Vielleicht sind die configs nicht kompatibel? Ich würde mal einen neuen Testuser anlegen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Vielleicht sind die configs nicht kompatibel? Ich würde mal einen neuen Testuser anlegen.

 

Hallo,

das hatte ich schon gemacht....leider ohne Erfolg.

Danke für die angebotene Hilfe!

G.R.

----------

